# any one know how to keep ***** from climing



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

need help, do you have a proven way to keep ***** from climbing the legs of a hanging feeder, they climb the legs and get on top of the feeder and shake it to make the corn fall out, they are very smart, i have way too many pitures of them in action, any ideas?


----------



## agduckcommander (Feb 6, 2014)

The best and easiest way I've found to keep the ***** off my tripod feeders is running gallon milk jugs about halfway up the legs, spray paint them brown/green, and use something like pipe insulation and generous amounts of duck tape to keep them suspended. Doesn't look high tech but it costs 5 bucks and works like a charm.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Hmr .17


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

agduckcommander said:


> The best and easiest way I've found to keep the ***** off my tripod feeders is running gallon milk jugs about halfway up the legs, spray paint them brown/green, and use something like pipe insulation and generous amounts of duck tape to keep them suspended. Doesn't look high tech but it costs 5 bucks and works like a charm.


Got any pics? I'm not getting what you are describing.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Get you a good cage or the spinner that closes up when not running. Caint remember name of it.


----------



## Tiki Outrage (Jun 10, 2011)

Grease the legs or slide PVC pipe over the legs so they can spin


----------



## T-roy66 (Dec 6, 2013)

*Electric Fence Charger*

Bones

I purchased a Zareba model# B10L1 fence charger two years ago. No more problem with **** climbing my feeder legs. It cost me about $100 up front. The charger runs off four D batteries that last all year. The other sugestion of using the Eliminator feeder plate that seals off is another good way to keep the ***** from shacking or turning the feeder plate and getting the corn to fall out.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

shoot the *****.
works everywhere.


----------



## txaggie09 (Jul 17, 2011)

Put Vasoline on the legs, keeps them from being able to climb.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Get you a good cage or the spinner that closes up when not running. Caint remember name of it.


Eliminator plate.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

You that's it "eliminator plate" Works every time. Thanks John.


----------



## Centerville (May 20, 2012)

Eliminator spin plate or 4" PVC pipe on the legs hung with dog chain also works like a charm.


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

wheel bearing grease will work and ***** hate to get their paws greasy or dirty
also check this out http://www.spincastdeerfeeders.com/


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Eliminator spin plate....saved us a ton of money in corn. 

Greasing the legs doesn't work, they wipe it off. 

Shark's Teeth don't work they just go over them.

PVC Pipe will work until they get it roughened up then they'll climb over it.

Since we put the eliminator spin plates on all of our feeders we get very few images of ***** at night. There are a few messing around, but that spin plate keeps them from getting any corn with their hands or by shaking the feeder so they're SOL.

TH


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Eliminator spin plate....saved us a ton of money in corn.
> 
> Greasing the legs doesn't work, they wipe it off.
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Eliminator spin plate and a good varmit cage works for me


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Tried the grease thing... Good for making greasy *****. Now they get lead poisoning.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Never had one but looking at the picture I am assuming the spring loaded plate closes against the funnel when not in use and drops down when the motor starts to spin. Someone correct me if this is inaccurate. Would like to know how this works, looks great.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

ibtbone said:


> need help, do you have a proven way to keep ***** from climbing the legs of a hanging feeder, they climb the legs and get on top of the feeder and shake it to make the corn fall out, they are very smart, i have way too many pitures of them in action, any ideas?


cut off their feet


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

daddyeaux said:


> Never had one but looking at the picture I am assuming the spring loaded plate closes against the funnel when not in use and drops down when the motor starts to spin. Someone correct me if this is inaccurate. Would like to know how this works, looks great.


you are correct.

here is a video:


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*How big is your barrel?*

Hard for me to believe a **** can climb on top of a suspended large steel oil drum filled with corn and get it to shake very much. Are you talking about one of those smaller container setups?


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I guess no ones had a eliminator plate break due a **** hanging on or trying to tear up, grease is free for me and has worked so far but I have already thrown away 1 shirt this yr, mite try it next. Thought tack strips worked but they got to where they would run up it.


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

22 LR, A SPOT LIGHT AND SCOPE. DRT! You will be helping out your neighbors and getting in some practice too. With a 223 hp you tear up the meat to bad. LOL


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Walter

Yes I have seen one break but manufacturer replaced it for free.


----------



## Teksyn (Aug 20, 2005)

The eliminator plate works great, but you must have a 12 volt system for it to work correctly.


----------



## agduckcommander (Feb 6, 2014)

jtupper said:


> Got any pics? I'm not getting what you are describing.


I don't have any pics on this computer, but I'll try and explain it better. First, you cut a hole in the bottom of the milk jug and run one of the tripod feeder legs through it from top to the bottom of the jug, obviously by itself it would slide down to the ground, so I took a 6 inch piece of pipe insulation and taped it below the milk jug at the height I wanted it, it just serves to suspend the jug, while still allowing it to spin so the ***** can't get a grip. Obviously not the most high tech solution, but it worked for an entire season and cost me nothing.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Hard for me to believe a **** can climb on top of a suspended large steel oil drum filled with corn and get it to shake very much.


55 galllon feeders and yes, a few boar ***** can shake the feeders lol. Of course ours are winch up feeders with leaders to each leg but they can still shake it.



> I don't have any pics on this computer, but I'll try and explain it better. First, you cut a hole in the bottom of the milk jug and run one of the tripod feeder legs through it from top to the bottom of the jug, obviously by itself it would slide down to the ground, so I took a 6 inch piece of pipe insulation and taped it below the milk jug at the height I wanted it, it just serves to suspend the jug, while still allowing it to spin so the ***** can't get a grip. Obviously not the most high tech solution, but it worked for an entire season and cost me nothing.


I've had ***** eat through thick hard plastic feeders before in one night. They'd have the milk jugs off the feeder legs and on the ground at my place in one night playing with them lol.

TH


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*This !*



jtburf said:


> Eliminator plate.


Works with out a cage they don't even come to the feeder and more !:wink:


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

kweber said:


> shoot the *****.
> works everywhere.


 yall miss this?


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

Centerville said:


> Eliminator spin plate or 4" PVC pipe on the legs hung with dog chain also works like a charm.


I use similar to this.

But, cut the tubes in half. 
Cut the lower half down the middle vertically, with a hacksaw.
Squeeze it to a smaller diameter than the one above
And put a few small drywall screws to hold it that size.
Hang it 3 or 4 inches underlapping, inside the upper tube.
Make sure the lowest point is at least 3 feet off the ground.

You end up with 6 tubes instead of 3.
I did this on corn feeders and protein feeders, and it works.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Never could train ours, just had to deal out the punishment.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Dp **** traps. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Cody C said:


> Dp **** traps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what we are doing this year! We have a problem!


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Marshmallow under the trigger, one on top with a little corn. 

Don't try using a bolt to secure them. 
Barbless wire wrapped around a t post. Around the feed pen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I have used a live trap and released them on the lease next door, IF the fur prices were what they used to be you wouldn't be having a problem.....


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

Alexnillo said:


> I use similar to this.
> 
> But, cut the tubes in half.
> Cut the lower half down the middle vertically, with a hacksaw.
> ...


thanks for all the ideas, i cant quite visualize this above, i have looked at the eleminator plate, but all of our feeders are 6 volt, i bought that **** marshmellow trap last year with no results, the ***** are smart, i would love to sit out there 1 night and shootem, i am thinking pcv, but loving all of the ideas


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

Tiki Outrage said:


> Grease the legs or slide PVC pipe over the legs so they can spin


I have used the grease method and it works but be careful while filling feeders so you rub against the legs, it could get messy


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

wet dreams said:


> I have used a live trap and released them on the lease next door, IF the fur prices were what they used to be you wouldn't be having a problem.....


I did the same thing... I hate killing them little suckers.:frown: I used to take them down the road a couple miles..

Thanks Cody. I just ordered 2 dozen.. Matt has some plans for them.. Brett


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Dont forget the cage...


----------



## Fast357 (Jun 22, 2010)

Vasoline


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Eliminators all the way..for the guy that has 6 volt, they do have some 6 volt motors that have the 1/4" shaft so the will fit on them..


----------



## yorky54 (Aug 10, 2012)

*******

Cheapest way I have found to keep them off is tie strap tack strips you use for carpet installation on to the legs. Put a good 3 foot section on all of the legs and they stay away from them. They are about $1.50 a piece. I usually put 2 on each leg 180 degrees from each other.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

broadonrod said:


> That's what we are doing this year! We have a problem!
> View attachment 1714322
> View attachment 1714330
> View attachment 1714338


Your going to need a lot of marshmallows!!!
Pieces of hot dogs work to... Should be a fun couple of nights lol


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Eliminators should work. If not, try the AR method.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

broadonrod said:


> That's what we are doing this year! We have a problem!
> View attachment 1714322
> View attachment 1714330
> View attachment 1714338


 #4's as fast as ya can shuck 'em ... the deer will come back
...
after a few days...:tongue:


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Grease works great, I've never had a pic of a **** climbing up the legs after we greased them, I'm sure the Eliminators work great, just never seen the need to change what we've been doing for 30 years. Yes, bumping into the greased legs suck.


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

Don't think I know how to keep them from climbing but I do know how to keep them from jumping on the bed......put Velcro in the ceiling!

Tinman


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

tinman said:


> Don't think I know how to keep them from climbing but I do know how to keep them from jumping on the bed......put Velcro in the ceiling!
> 
> Tinman


 glad you opened that one up .... Was thinking more government assisted programs ....


----------



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

White Crisco grease from the tub.
Super cheap and works like a charm.
Have to redo it every three weeks or so.
Five bucks worth will do five feeders for a whole season.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

about the only way to keep a **** from climbing is to cut its legs off... and even then its still a loosing battle.. 

id recommend a varmit cage, and a spinner that closes up(forget the name of them)


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

this


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

thanks for the help, here is my first attempt


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

ibtbone said:


> thanks for the help, here is my first attempt


Also try and grease the pvc with vasolene. Shouldn't need alot.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Or tell them there is a job waiting in the barrel


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

ibtbone said:


> thanks for all the ideas, i cant quite visualize this above, i have looked at the eleminator plate, but all of our feeders are 6 volt, i bought that **** marshmellow trap last year with no results, the ***** are smart, i would love to sit out there 1 night and shootem, i am thinking pcv, but loving all of the ideas


Here is a pic. Smaller diameter below, but inside the top tubes. They spin free of each other. Hang the lower with a wire running inside the top tubes to the top.

Your current setup should work too. If not, take a hack saw on your next trip.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

Alexnillo said:


> Here is a pic. Smaller diameter below, but inside the top tubes. They spin free of each other. Hang the lower with a wire running inside the top tubes to the top.
> 
> Your current setup should work too. If not, take a hack saw on your next trip.


i see, thanks for the photo


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> Eliminator spin plate....saved us a ton of money in corn.
> 
> Greasing the legs doesn't work, they wipe it off.
> 
> ...


This!!


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

220swift killem


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Alexnillo said:


> Here is a pic. Smaller diameter below, but inside the top tubes. They spin free of each other. Hang the lower with a wire running inside the top tubes to the top.
> 
> Your current setup should work too. If not, take a hack saw on your next trip.


I am not sure I understand the benefit of the smaller tube inside the bigger tube versus just one tube of same length as both tubes put together?


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

mas360 said:


> I am not sure I understand the benefit of the smaller tube inside the bigger tube versus just one tube of same length as both tubes put together?


They don't have a firm foothold when going from one tube to the other. Before, they would still be able to get a good hold of the big tube while their back feet had a good hold on the feeder leg below it. I have not seen one **** on my feeder motors with this setup. I used to see them on them when I had one solid tube per leg.

And the smaller tube inside the larger so they can't grab the top of it as a step.

Just trying to outsmart them.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

If you use one tube, which is longer than a ****'s full arm reach, it would not be able to have back feet on feeder leg to grab firm hold, would it?


----------



## larrymac1 (Dec 8, 2011)

*Climbing*

Take their Bat ropes away from them?


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Fish hooks. Mash the bard flat and wire them to the feeder legs. I prefer treble hooks that are take offs from my upgrades. Can't club with sore feet and they learn quick. A steel trap on the feeder side of the leg works well also and big game doesn't get that close to the inside of the leg. Get the lightest spring that they have so that they can jerk their foot out.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

*Duke traps*

I think they learn from their buddies that it's no fun. Out of 84 traps, we caught a little over 60 ***** in 1 night. Very few have come back for round 2.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

And it's kind of fun to watch them fight that trap on a trail camera.


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

17 HMR R hang 4" pvc over your legs. we use a 5 foot long piece hung about 8-12" off the ground by dog chain
R if you can find some Blue marlin fly bait at your feed store R TSC mine had it mix half a can with 2 big reds in a bowl and set under your feeder they make it about 10 feet if they r lucky we had 22 ***** dead the first knight.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

This works without fail 100% of the time.

Shoot the front legs off them bandit-faced bears, from the knee joint or lower, and your done.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Sheesh ya'll are actually debating on the PVC on the legs? It doesn't work lol...it won't work no matter what anyone says.

If you want to keep the ***** out of your corn cut off the supply and the Eliminator spin plate is the only way that we've found to keep them out of our corn.

It works, I have the game cam pictures to prove it. Since putting those plate on our feeders there are no ***** on the feeders trying to get corn; they can't so eventually they just stop trying.

Like I said, grease, PVC, carpet tacks, shark teeth, cyan pepper mixed with axle grease don't work. They work about as well as putting up signs for the ***** that say Please Leave My Feeder Alone.

Too funny.

TH


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

Been using 4 1/2 inch pvc for a year now, no **** problems anymore. Its chained to the top of the legs so it spins freely. I feed year around and keep camera going year around! Eight feeders rigged like this.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Just put a good cage around things and they will stop climbing.


----------

